# Canon Official Retailer VS Parallel import



## degies (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi I am looking to buy a 5Diii so just a quick question on retailers
So the official Canon retailer sells the body in NZ for 5100 and the guy that parallel import sells it for 4450
This is all crazy since it sells for 2750 Aus as a parallel import ?

Anyway so what is the real difference in the box ? The guy in the Canon store told me is that it is not a NewZealand guarantee and they cannot guarantee where the camera comes from? But what is the difference of the shiny new camera in the box is what i want to know? Or is it all about the after sales support ? I mean e-bay, Amazon all sells them ?


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 30, 2012)

Although I am not residing in NZ you can expect that the camera is the same and the warranty is the same at least per region.

I doubt that there will be any difference between NZ and Australia. I bought my gear in multiple countries, even in multiple regions and Canon CPS simply accepts all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2012)

The cameras are the same, Canon regional distributors set prices, and warranties for their regions, so you should not expect service for it from a local store. Hopefully, you won't need it.


----------



## Menace (Sep 1, 2012)

There should be no difference in the body regardless of where it was purchased. It's the after sales service you need to consider i.e. if you bought yours from Oz, do you need to return it Canon AU if there is a prob and will they agree to even look at it? 

However, if the savings are massive, it may be worthwhile to take a chance and keep fingers crossed. 

I bought mine in Auckland soon after they were released and if there is any issue I'll just take mine to the Canon dealer for a fix. Difficult to do so if you bought it parallel or online. And yes, I did pay $5100 for mine.

Cheers


----------



## pwp (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought my 5D3 from an authorised seller not long after they started shipping, thus qualifying me for CPS entitlements. A good thing too! Mine needed a new shutter in the fourth or fifth week. No problems at CPS, a loan camera for the duration of the repair period (less than a week) and a seamless experience.

The story would not have been told like this if I'd bought gray from a parallel importer. Major repairs like mine during the warranty period are rare and unlikely, but I'm glad my decision to buy from the authorised dealer was 100% vindicated.

-PW


----------



## M.ST (Sep 1, 2012)

Buy your camera only from a authorised CPS merchant. It´s without any risk.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

degies said:


> Hi I am looking to buy a 5Diii so just a quick question on retailers
> So the official Canon retailer sells the body in NZ for 5100 and the guy that parallel import sells it for 4450
> This is all crazy since it sells for 2750 Aus as a parallel import ?
> 
> Anyway so what is the real difference in the box ? The guy in the Canon store told me is that it is not a NewZealand guarantee and they cannot guarantee where the camera comes from? But what is the difference of the shiny new camera in the box is what i want to know? Or is it all about the after sales support ? I mean e-bay, Amazon all sells them ?


I live in the middle east where the prices of Canon lenses, speedlites are almost double and the 5D MK III at our local authorized dealer sells for $4300 ... so I generally buy online from B&H (USA) who is arguably the most respected / authentic online store for photographic gear (here in the middle east I only have to pay 5% customs duty for any import over $700 but what's neat is that I do not have to pay USA taxes as I am having it exported it out of USA ... because of this a lot of the time I actually get to pay less than what the US customers pay for the same product that too even after including shipping and 5% customs). 
Most of my gear is bought from B&H and several of my lenses are "Imported" items by B&H i.e. no direct warranty by Canon but B&H will provide the warranty. Since my purchases are from USA, I do not receive any local warranty in the middle east ... over that past 3 years I bought $20000 worth gear from B&H, but I never had any issue with them.
Having said the USA warranty products and B&H warranty (Imported) products NEVER have massive difference like the one you mentioned above ($1700 difference) usually the difference is around $100 or $150 (for products that are worth over $1500) ... I am ABSOLUTELY confident that 5D MK III at AUD2750 is NOT genuine ... and you can be certain that you will burn your fingers and regret having wasted AU$2750. Do NOT fall victim to these too good to be true offers!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am looking to buy a 5Diii so just a quick question on retailers
> ...



On another thread, today, someone posted a similar "incredible" deal on ebay giving the site link ... so I checked it out and my below comments are a reply in that thread:

I juts called Big Value Inc on 1-800-319-VALUE(8258) and they said that they do not have 5D MK III ... when I told them about the $2800 price being displayed by them on ebay the rep said "that must be a mistake". I even browsed Big Balue Inc official website and they do not have 5D MK III listed there.
After this I spoke to Canon Customer Support on 1-800-652-2666, who confirmed that if I buy the product at $2800 from ebay, that it will not have Canon Warranty (through Canon Support Centers) and that one has to go through the ebay store, I purchased from, for all and any support.
So, in short ... these "too good to be true" offers are just that ... but those who want to experiment with your $2800 on a shady deal that does not have Canon support, go right on ahead and burn your fingers.


----------



## degies (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice. I did not go with topbuy.com.au , but with the dealer I got all my other gear from

There is a change in my signature below ;D

Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

degies said:


> Thanks all for the advice. I did not go with topbuy.com.au , but with the dealer I got all my other gear from
> 
> There is a change in my signature below ;D
> 
> Can't wait for Friday!


Congratulations ... may the 5D MK III serve you well


----------

